# LiveCD Gentoo: Installare ALSA

## oslinux

Ciao a tutti,

Ho un particolare quesito da rivolgervi, (Appunto quello nel titolo)

Sapreste aiutarmi nella creazione di un live CD con gentoo?

l'idea è molto semplice, vorrei solo un livecd contenente un DM (GNOME) e qualche programma per l'audio, nonché JAVA e un mio JAR(Motivo per cui non posso usare altre live), avevo pensato a isolinux come base, ma non sò da dove incominciare.

Grazie a chiunque mi supporti!

LucaLast edited by oslinux on Mon Mar 05, 2007 3:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Scen

Per cominciare: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/releng/catalyst/

Buona compilazione  :Wink: 

P.S. comunque nel forum, sezione "Documentation, Tips & Tricks", e nel Gentoo Wiki penso troverai molte informazioni a riguardo.

----------

## Luca89

Anche io consiglio catalyst, è abbastanza semplice da usare.

----------

## oslinux

Ma catalyst mi permetterebbe di inserire personalizzazioni quali immagini e miei software? (Si tratta di binari, quindi basterebbe la presenza nel live)

Grazie!

Luca

----------

## Scen

 *oslinux wrote:*   

> Ma catalyst mi permetterebbe di inserire personalizzazioni quali immagini e miei software? (Si tratta di binari, quindi basterebbe la presenza nel live)

 

Personalmente non sono mai arrivato a creare un LiveCD, comunque, leggendo la documentazione, l'opzione livecd/root_overlay dovrebbe fare al caso tuo:

```

livecd/root_overlay optional full path to the a directory to be overlayed onto the booted LiveCD environment livecd/root_overlay: home/user/my_root_overlay

```

----------

## oslinux

ok, aspetta un secondo, se ho capito bene con catalyst creo un livecd a partire da un sistema gentoo installato e funzionante, giusto?

Grazie!

Luca

Edit perché forse vago:

Intendevo dire che catalyst crea un cd contenente tutti i pacchetti installati nel sistema base, o no?

----------

## Scen

Ovviamente il funzionamento di catalyst si basa su Gentoo.

Con questo strumento puoi creare:

snapshot del Portage tree

stage personalizzati (stage1/2/3)

LiveCD personalizzati (di base o con programmi aggiuntivi)

Puoi decidere tu che pacchetti inserire nel liveCD (ovviamente quelli "base" per il funzionamento del LiveCD stesso sono necessari); se per sistema base intendi l'installazione Gentoo sulla quale esegui catalyst... NO, non installerai i pacchetti presenti in questo sistema, ma

pacchetti essenziali LiveCD + quello che vuoi

----------

## oslinux

ok, grazie ho afferrato (credo)

e ho messo mano a questa guida:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-492828-highlight-catalyst.html

che penso faccia al caso mio.

Grazie per le risposte!

Luca

----------

## oslinux

Ciao, si è creato un nuovo problema, magari puoi aiutarmi:

in pratica il disco l'ho creato (Seguendo praticamente la guida ho creato un primo disco giusto per test) e l'unica cosa che ho cambiato era compilarlo con 

```
livecd/root_overlay: /mnt/data/catalyst/root_overlay
```

All'interno della cartella root_overlay c'è ./usr/bin/miobinario

il problema è questo:

http://www.vitoblog.org/photos/a7.png

qui è simulato ma ho anche masterizzato il disco e il problema è lo stesso.

grazie

Luca Vitucci

EDIT:

Stessa cosa se levo il root overlay

----------

## akiross

Ora, io non sono un esperto di creazione di livecd, ma so che spesso si fa a partire da installazioni "vergini", qui mi sembra che ci siano diversi errori per file non trovati, non e' che hai saltato qualcosa da mettere o stai usando configurazioni del tuo computer che sono inadatte al live?

----------

## oslinux

Non credo, comunque penso di aver risolto quel problema (Il cd ora funziona decentemente) passando da squashfs a zisofs, unico problema ora è che non trovo il modo per installare X e GNOME o KDE, non c'è via, se lo metto tra i pacchetti dello stage1 dà tantissimi errori durante l'init, come se uno script tentasse di avviarsi ciclicamente senza mai riuscirci...

sarebbe utile avere a disposizione i livecd stage 1 e stage 2 dei livecd di gentoo, quelli funzionerebbero sicuramente e sarebbero una buona base, ma non riesco a trovarli  :Sad: 

Un secondo... aggiungo che se premo invio alla fine della sfilza di errori, mi entra con root, scrivo startx e x parte senza problemi alla giusta risoluzione!!! 

ho fatto la foto delle ultime linee di errori:

http://www.vitoblog.org/photos/a8.png

e mi dà la strana impressione che /etc/rc.conf manchi dell'inizio di una riga-commento, infatti sembra non riconoscere dei commenti come istruzioni...

aperto /etc/rc.conf ci trovo....

http://www.vitoblog.org/photos/a9.png

oddio, qui è una strage  :Very Happy:  deve girare uno script mangiacommenti che lascia gli ossi  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  provo a ricompilare e vi faccio sapereLast edited by oslinux on Sun Mar 04, 2007 12:15 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## akiross

Per quello che so il livecd non ha piu' stage... o almeno non me ne ricordo. C'e' il live per l'installazione e stop. Poi scegli te lo stage, ma non mi sembra ci fossero "livecd per gli stage 1 e 2".

Senza contare che ora lo stage 1 non e' piu' ufficilmente supportato perche' c'e' troppa gente che lo voleva usare (inutilmente) e rompeva le balle con cose che andavano storte  :Razz: 

Prendi il livecd normale e modifica quello, no?

----------

## oslinux

Considerando gli errori di prima risolvibili (Vedi il precedente messaggio EDITato) di quali pacchetti ho bisogno nel livecd-stage1 per avere un sistema kde funzionante? ora stò compilando con questi:

```

livecd/use:

   X

   kde

   -gtk

livecd/packages:

   livecd-tools

   vim

   xorg-x11

   xorg-server

   kdebase-startkde

   dhcpcd

   kdm

```

ma è ovviamente solo un approccio terra terra...

EDIT:

E poi come potrei modificare il livecd normale?

----------

## oslinux

Ok, sono riuscito ad avviare KDE correttamete.

Ho vari problemi, magari qualcuno può aiutarmi:

1. Tutti i linguaggi di tutti i software sono EN, suppongo sia dovuto alla variabile LINGUAS ma come posso cambiarla in livecd_stage1.spec ? 

2. XDM parte troppo presto, prima della autoconfigurazione di X, come posso avviarlo come ultimo servizio?

3. C'è modo di saltare la configurazione automatica di KDE che parte da sola all'avvio di questo?

4. Come configuro l'autologin su kde?

Grazie a chiunque possa aiutarmi!

Luca

----------

## Luca89

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Senza contare che ora lo stage 1 non e' piu' ufficilmente supportato perche' c'e' troppa gente che lo voleva usare (inutilmente) e rompeva le balle con cose che andavano storte 

 

Sono cose diverse, il processo di creazione di un livecd tramite catalyst è costituito di due parti:

- stage1: si parte da uno stage3 di gentoo e si installano tutti i pacchetti aggiuntivi

- stage2: si compila il kernel, si cancellano tutti i file che non servono e si crea l'immagine iso

Si tratta di "stage" diversi  :Smile: .

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Prendi il livecd normale e modifica quello, no?

 

Non credo sia tanto semplice e comodo, meglio catalyst secondo me.

 *oslinux wrote:*   

> 1. Tutti i linguaggi di tutti i software sono EN, suppongo sia dovuto alla variabile LINGUAS ma come posso cambiarla in livecd_stage1.spec ?

 

La prima cosa che mi viene in mente è di mettere nel package.use per li livecd "kde-base/kde-i18n linguas_it", ma magari si può anche agire diversamente.

 *oslinux wrote:*   

> 3. C'è modo di saltare la configurazione automatica di KDE che parte da sola all'avvio di questo?
> 
> 4. Come configuro l'autologin su kde?

 

Dovresti agire sui file di configurazione di KDE e KDM, ma non posso dirti di più perchè non lo uso.

----------

## akiross

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

>  *akiross wrote:*   Senza contare che ora lo stage 1 non e' piu' ufficilmente supportato perche' c'e' troppa gente che lo voleva usare (inutilmente) e rompeva le balle con cose che andavano storte  
> 
> ...
> 
> Si tratta di "stage" diversi 

 

oooh feko! grazie ora so una cosa in piu'  :Very Happy:  L'ho detto che non sono esperto di livecd XD

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

>  *akiross wrote:*   Prendi il livecd normale e modifica quello, no? 
> 
> Non credo sia tanto semplice e comodo, meglio catalyst secondo me.

 

Bhe non so, neanche io credo sia tanto semplice e comodo... Ma non sapendo come funziona catalyst direi che il metodo della modifica e' abbastanza lineare (ma non dico semplice).

Bon dai, mi eclisso che qui Luca89 ne sa piu' di me  :Very Happy: 

----------

## oslinux

Dato che il mio obiettivo sono muse audacity e java, sono passato a GNOME, magari puoi aiutarmi più dettagliatamente con questo DM? Mi servirebbe l'avvio diretto di un utente, mi servirebbe di cambiare la lingua inItaliano e infine mi servirebbe di cambiare lo sfondo di default.

Ah, ho aggiunto un utente con livecd/users: , come scelgo la sua password? (Su shadow appare "!") e come quella di Root?

Grazie a tutti!

Luca

----------

## akiross

No, neanche con GNOME, che conosco ancora meno di kde  :Very Happy: 

Per la password, man passwd  :Very Happy:  o google magari... visto che avranno risposto teralioni di volte a domande simili  :Razz: 

----------

## oslinux

 *akiross wrote:*   

> No, neanche con GNOME, che conosco ancora meno di kde 
> 
> Per la password, man passwd  o google magari... visto che avranno risposto teralioni di volte a domande simili 

 

No, guarda su passwd ci sono eccome  :Very Happy:  il fatto è che la pass la devo cambiare nella creazione del livecd, come eseguo uno script durante la compilazione con gli .spec?

Grazie  :Very Happy: 

Luca

----------

## akiross

Ah per i .spec si chieda a gcc  :Wink: 

comunque ci credi che faccio a capire ad interpretare la frase "la pass devo cambiarla nella creazione del livecd"? Non tanto perche' io sospetti che tu non sappia scrivere, quanto perche' sospetto che non ho la minima idea di come si faccia un livecd  :Very Happy: 

Come ho detto, mi sa che io non ti posso essere cosi' tanto d'aiuto  :Sad: 

Good luck!

----------

## oslinux

Alloooora, posto che magari aiuta qualcuno:

Con catalyst, per eseguire dei vostri script in fase di creazione del cd dovete usare nel livecd-stage2.spec 

```
livecd/fsscript: /home/mia/mioscript
```

dove mioscript è lo script di shell da eseguire,

se dovete come me impostare la password di qualche utente, il file sarà una cosa simile a questa:

```

echo 'root:rootpass' | chpasswd

echo 'utente:utentepass' | chpasswd 

```

per scegliere la lingua di GNOME dovete editare il file .dmrc presente nella cartella dell'utente interessato, e renderlo simile a questo:

```

[Desktop]

Session=gnome

Language=it_IT.UTF-8

```

mi sembra piuttosto intuitivo, per il login automatico invece è necessario modificare il file /etc/X11/gdm/custom.conf per renderlo come questo:

```

[daemon]

AutomaticLoginEnable=true

AutomaticLogin=utentedaloggare

[security]

[xdmcp]

[gui]

[greeter]

[chooser]

[debug] 

[servers]

```

è più o meno tutto quello che ho fatto oggi, attualmente ho una domanda da porvi, come cambio lo sfondo su GNOME usando solo i files di config?

Luca!

----------

## oslinux

oky, allora molti problemi li ho risolti, rimane un grande problema, fondamentale direi: e i driver audio?

Alsa non riesce a caricarli e fallisce al boot con questo errore:

http://www.vitoblog.org/photos/a11.png

Sapete aiutarmi?

Ah inoltre il layout di tastiera in X è EN, come posso cambiarlo con uno script qualsiasi, andano ad inserire la relativa opzione nello xorg.conf? (Attualmente il layout non viene definito)

Grazie!

Luca

P.S. Ho aggiornato il titolo del post

----------

